# Skittish goats, how to tame?



## KYLeona

Hopefully someone has been through this and can give me some additional suggestions! 

We brought 3 pygmys home Wednesday night (aug 1). They are 4.5mo old and dam raised. Although Mona's were good with the owners, they did not go out of the way to tame the babies. Needless to say I get home and I have 3 wild and horned goat kids on my hands!! They sleeping a wire dog crate wrapped with a tarp for protection at night but during the day I have been letting them loose in the fenced in backyard. We capture them at night and put them up and start the whole process over the next day. 

So far what I have been doing, sitting by the crate in the morning where they can see me and talking to them for an hour or so. Then I pull them out one by one and hold them, scratching, petting and speaking softly. I also use this time to experiment with different treats. Then I let them go and they run away to the back corner which is a small unbowed hay field where they stay all day long, hidden. Then at night we try to catch them, hold them again and put them up for the night. 

They came out of the corner yesterday and explored for a few minutes when noone was back there. We put fresh water back there so they at least had that, and I know they are eating the grasses back there. They snub all kinds of treats and refuse to eat the hay or lick the mineral block. 

I know they were still nursing when I picked them up so I don't know if that affects all this.

Any tips, advice and/ or reassurance would be appreciated!


----------



## milk and honey

Patience and determination... Keep going out to them and maybe sit and read a book out there.. They are usually pretty curious, and ALL goats like treats... the way to a goats heart!, RAISINS, (at least in my herd) tortillas, peanuts, black sunflower seeds, Ginger snaps!.


----------



## toth boer goats

I agree...and what you are doing is good catching and petting them...sometimes... I will get a collar and rope and sit there with them ...scratching them between the horns ...talking to them softly....of course... in the beginning ...they don't really want the treats... they don't know what to think....until they know.. you are not going to hurt them.... Get some grain or like mentioned... or any num ..nums ..that a goat will love...sit in a chair and encourage them to come to get some.... goats are very curious animals.... 
Goats have a most likeable spot to be scratched.. it is between the horn area....I will do this method for young bucklings to get them started for taming...I do not recommend doing this with mature bucks....I will with young bucklings....until I can get them use to me and then... I go to another location...such as their neck and do not go back to the horn area with the boys.......only takes a couple of scratches... then they want more(hooked).......I leave my hand in that position (held out) ...giving a scratching motion..they will come back to it wanting more..... :wink: It takes a little time but... they will give in...goats are very loving and friendly.... :wink: :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## KYLeona

Thanks for the reassurances! I was worried that catching them at night was too traumatic and I was undoing all the good I had managed earlier. But this morning they seemed easier. They are exploring more.

I have tried dried cereal, cheetos, crackers (including cheese and graham). I will pick up some raisins this afternoon and hopefully that will help! The previous owners did not feed grain ever so they aren't used to that. I do have a bag of sweet feed in there, maybe they would like that as well. 

I did scratch behind the horns and on the forehead which was happily (i assume) received. and then two of them rested their heads on my chest and looked at me. I felt good about that and I think it's a good thing. 

Thanks again! I'm trying to post pictures!


----------



## Jessica84

They should come around. Most of mine are pets now but still have a few that would rather not be touched, I have one that actually acts like she will have a heart attack if I touch her lol. Just dont force any thing on them, they will come to you when they realize you will not harm them. I have one doeling I got a month and a half ago, she came from nevada on a big ranch and never had any one touch her till she was sold. She was crazy at first but now when I water she comes up and lets me touch her nose, if I try to go past that she bolts.


----------



## toth boer goats

Sounds like... they are already calming down..that is wonderful to hear... :thumb:  don't give to much new treats to them...don't want them to scour...so slowly introduce it.... :thumb:


----------



## packhillboers

Oh it does sound like you are doing good with them each day doing what you are doing. You are doing well. It sometimes takes a while.. like a few weeks or more even. I find it so strange that some of these goats.. will suddenly over night have something sometimes that just clicks in their brain and they decide that they want to be your best friend. We have had that happen over and over again. We ended up taking one of our wild new Does into the vet for a physical.. tests.. and such.. and the very next day and from that time on, she was tame.. very tame and loveable.. our most loveable one we have ever had. You would think that after that trauma of getting blood test and such, that she would be the opposite. 

Keep doing what you are.. they will be so friendly very soon. You will have some awesome pets in a few weeks.


----------



## Farmgirl675

Welcome to the wonderful world of GOATS!! Careful they are addictive :laugh: .

Sounds like you're making progress. As for the treats I have found that with the skiddish ones if you put some in their crate (or wherever they are comfortable) and let them discover them without you around they will try them then if they like them they will be more than willing to take them from you. I also find that sitting in a chair reading a book and "ignoring" them and letting them sniff/discover you goes a long way to making them more comfortable with you. As the others stated they are very curious, before you know it they will be sniffing and taste testing you. Before you know it you will have 3 little shadows.


----------



## KYLeona

THANKS!!! :clap: 
They haven't had too many treats mainly because they wont eat them haha! 

So we bought raisins today and tonight when we capture them I plan on letting them taste when being held AND I LOVE the ideal of leaving them in the crate overnight. Maybe tomorrow they will be begging for more haha! 

UPDATE! They have been out and exploring all day long! Two of the smartie pants even got into my garden! (I knew it would happen, not a big deal). Then the third one came out of hiding this afternoon. We keep going out and sitting on the steps and watching them and hopefully letting them get used to us. When it rained the two smarties ran for their covered crate so that's a plus! I'm hoping tonight they will go and I wont have to chase them down!!!! PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE! Cross fingers cause wrangling BLACK goats at night is REALLY hard :GAAH: :whatgoat:


----------



## toth boer goats

If you get a lounge whip... you can stay away from them.... yet herd them with a little snap... to get them moving in the right direction and where you want them to go.......you don't have to hit them with it.... but there are times ...when I do tap them lightly... to get that stubborn one going..... :wink:


----------



## KYLeona

Thanks for the tip, fortunately they all went to bed at dusk. I walked so slowly and light footed and they were all laying down and looked up at me. I left a bowl with some raisins in it so hopefully that will entice their appetite! 

Thank you thank you everyone! I'll keep you posted!


----------



## toth boer goats

:wink: :thumb: :hug:


----------



## KYLeona

Well they were not interested in the raisins last night :chin: 

I sat with them again this morning and they were still skittish when I let them out. They spent more time at our back door today and allowed me to sit closer to them. Cosmo stood and watched me intensely. He spooked a few times, but he is definitely the bravest and most curious.

I also tried to bribe with some sweet grain this morning. One of the does was all about it. I whet the appetite and then put it up for the day. Tonight when we locked them up I put a bowl with grain and raisins in the crate with them. I'm crossing fingers they will eat grain tonight and FINALLY give me something to bribe with. :sigh: 

I know it takes patience, but I go back to work on Monday and that means dramatically less time that anyone will be working with them throughout the day!!!


----------



## liz

When all else fails... sweets work! I know that most don't give sugary treats but I tell ya, mine LOVE any type of candy, they don't get it often at all...usually around Easter when I have an abundance of jelly beans or if I want to share my black licorice... I don't like Twizzlers black but I do get the bulk black licorice at Tractor Supply.
If the grain works and they'll take it from your hand, great if not then wait a few days and go sit in their yard with your choice of candy..no chocolate, they'll eventually want what you have. Chewy candies are good to start with though I do have a few that enjoy crunching a Jolly Rancher once in a while.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Marshmallows have been a big hit over here!


----------



## WillowGem

I'm going through the same thing right now with a three month old Pygmy kid. 
He was never handled, and a wild thing when I brought him home three weeks ago. 
I just bought a bag of Goat Treats at Tractor Supply yesterday...he LOVES them and has even allowed me to rub his head, as long as the treats keep coming. :laugh: 
I had also tried the raisins, as I'd heard they were such a treat, but he had no interest in them at all.
Good luck and give the goat treats a try, they worked quickly on my little guy. :wink:


----------



## KYLeona

Keep the ideals coming peeps! 

I left grain and raisins in the crate last night, it didn't look like much was eaten if any when I went down this morning. 

They were less skittish today but its still such a slooooooow process!!! I was able to sit by the back sliding door with it cracked open and my hand resting outside and they didn't run away! But none will let me touch them. 

Raisins are NOT doing it all! I'm willing to try the goat treats and I'll have the hubs pick some up tomorrow. I'll try the marshmallows tonight. I figure I can leave a treat in their crate overnight and see if I eventually hit on something they will like! 
onder:


----------



## ThreeHavens

WillowGem said:


> I had also tried the raisins, as I'd heard they were such a treat, but he had no interest in them at all.


OH NO. My brilliant plan failed. Oh well. At least he likes the goatie treats!


----------



## KYLeona

Looks like marshmallows were a no go. As are animal crackers. 

I'm at my wits end here!!! I know the way to a goats heart is through their bellies but what is a girl to do when they are not interested in treats!?!?!?

On the plus side, they let me take some pictures without running for the high grass. I will take that as a small victory.


----------



## liz

I hadn't realized until now that you won't be able to get them comfortable with you as long as they have such a vast space to run. With 4 little goats, a comfortable pen of 15x20 is big enough for them but not so big that they run and hide from you. Penning them and providing them hay for a few weeks will get them better used to you as well as routine and they'll feel more secure in a smaller area.


----------



## mmiller

I agree with liz on putting them in a smaller pen. I had a 8 week old buck that was not only skittish he was down right mean. If you could pet him he tried to hook ya an then if you got him caught he would try to bite. Like packhill said sometimes something just clicks an now he follows me around like a dog hoping I will pet him lol. Just takes time. Some treats you might consider are carrots my goats lose their minds over them lol. Good luck.


----------



## KYLeona

Thanks Liz, but I don't have a way to pen them in a smaller area right now. We talked about fencing in the bottom corner of the yard but that will run me about 150$. It's just not feasible yet. 

Today they spent a lot of time coming to the back door. I had cosmo sniffing a potato chip I was holding and then when I put it down and walked away one of the does tasted it. That's a first. 

They don't run away as much as they did when I brought them home Wednesday, but I still cannot get within 10 feet of them in the yard without them bolting.


----------



## KYLeona

Just left tractor supply worth goat treats and fencing ideals!

Crossing fingers these prove irresistible!


----------



## ThreeHavens

The first thing is to get rid of the fear, then to build up trust. After trust, comes a relationship.


----------



## liz

Actually...to make a smaller more cozy pen 3 of the galvanized feedlot panels would work attaced to their kennel/house. They are 16 feet long and 52" high and run around $25 each.... 4 six foot T Posts for each panel will work for support.


----------



## Zarafia

WillowGem said:


> I'm going through the same thing right now with a three month old Pygmy kid.
> He was never handled, and a wild thing when I brought him home three weeks ago.
> I just bought a bag of Goat Treats at Tractor Supply yesterday...he LOVES them and has even allowed me to rub his head, as long as the treats keep coming. :laugh:
> I had also tried the raisins, as I'd heard they were such a treat, but he had no interest in them at all.
> Good luck and give the goat treats a try, they worked quickly on my little guy. :wink:


What brand were the goat treats from TSC? I'd really like to get some.


----------



## liz

I believe they are Manna Pro if they're the same treats as the TSC here carries.
I get the Dumor horse treats...the ones that look like clover, I break them into 3 pieces for my goats, mine really like the oatmeal and raisin cookies.


----------



## Zarafia

Cool thanks!


----------



## WillowGem

liz said:


> I believe they are Manna Pro if they're the same treats as the TSC here carries.


Yep...Those are the ones, Liz.

Zarafia, They are licorice flavored and my boys LOVE them!

KYLeona, Did the treats work? Once mine get a whiff of them, they're climbing all over me. :laugh:


----------



## KYLeona

Well the treats were not as irresistible as I had hoped! 

HOWEVER! 

Today when I came home from work I sat by the door and Cosmo sniffed my hand, my arm and my FACE! Then one of the does whuffed on my fingers to smell the treats, she even used her teeth to nibble (not painfully thankfully)!! 

I get what you all are saying about the smaller space. But I have to say that what we are doing appears to be working. They are so curious about the door that it seems to be advantageous for us. I just sit there with the door cracked and my hand outstretched. Then I talk and talk and talk. They look at me and are just so curious! You can see it in their eyes that they want to come up to me. But fear still wins out (for now). 

Keep in mind that tomorrow night makes the completion of week ONE! I would say that we have come leaps and bounds in a very short time! 

I am pleased and going to bed happy tonight. :sleeping: :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats

That is wonderful to hear.... :hug:


----------



## KYLeona

We have completed week one and celebrated that with an emormous step forward! All 3 of them ate a cracker right from my hand! And one of the does ate raisins from hubby earlier!!! 

:lovey: :wahoo: 

As a side note that I am also pumped about; my 25 posts have been reached and now all my posts are submitted automatically without having to wait for moderator approval!!! YAY!


----------



## liz

:stars: :clap:


----------



## WillowGem

KYLeona said:


> We have completed week one and celebrated that with an emormous step forward! All 3 of them ate a cracker right from my hand! And one of the does ate raisins from hubby earlier!!!


 :leap: 
Isn't it exciting?!?! I was thrilled when Arthur started eating from my hand.
Of course, Merlin's been a lap dog...er, I mean goat, from day one. :wink:


----------



## KYLeona

With some time and a LOT of patience we have completed week one and have made amazing progress! 

All three are at the point where they will sniff me, 2 of them will eat from my hand and the wether (Cosmo) will let me scratch his hindquarters while one of the Does will let me touch her nose before she takes her cracker. 

The most shy and cautious doe is slow to warm up but she is coming around. I am very pleased overall! 

:lovey:


----------



## KYLeona

Just wanted to update you all on the progress. 

Goat treats are being ate up! So are raisins! They really seem to love animal crackers as they will even let me rub between the horns in order to get at those!!! 

Cosmo is the smallest FEMALE! I thought it was a boy until I actually took the time to LOOK! haha silly noob mistake. Anyway, she will totally come up and let me love on her. I can nuzzle her, rub her and scratch her backside :lovey: 

All are coming around and I can almost hear them when they see me "OH YEAH ITS THE TREAT LADY!" haha


----------



## ThreeHavens

How wonderful!


----------



## toth boer goats

:leap: :leap: :leap:


----------

